# BC Aquaria's First Marine Photo Contest Entries! Voting starts soon



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm proud to introduce the entries for BCA's first ever Marine Photo Contest.

We're still waiting on some entries, so *I won't start the voting quite yet*. But I'll show you guys the entries we have so far. If anyone has any last minute entries, but email them to me ASAP. [email protected]

*GOOD LUCK TO THE CONTESTANTS and a big thank you to Island Pets Unlimited and J&L Aquatics!!

Island Pets and JL Aquatics have both agreed to match whatever gift certificate we buy.

1st place will get a $100 gift certificate from JL Aquatics or Island Pets Unlimited (Winner gets first choice)
2nd place will get a $80 gift certicate from either IPU or JL depending on which the 1st place winner picks
3rd place will get a $40 gift certificate to IPU or JL.

ENTRY #1









ENTRY #2









ENTRY #3









ENTRY #4









ENTRY #5









ENTRY#6









ENTRY#7









ENTRY #8









ENTRY #9









*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some nice shots so far, look forward to seeing some more. Great prizes as well! Good luck to the those who enter!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Those are some nice shots, is there going to be any of the whole tank ?


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

This was meant to focus more on the photography, otherwise it ends up being who's got most money to buy the nicest stuff. I wanted this to give the people with smaller tanks/budgets a fair chance.


----------

